# Photo Retouching - www.PhotoPhanatics.com



## PhotoPhanatics (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay well, a group and i have been working on a website project for a few months. It's a photo retouching website for those who have to much to do or simply don't know how to edit photo's. Since its the grand opening, i thought i would help out a website that has more than helped me out over the years. The website is www.PhotoPhanatics.com and any purchase made within the next 7 days 10% of the total will be donated to The Photo Forum. Just want to say thanks and try to support it if you can! Much appreciated


----------

